# Maxxis Ardent 27.5 x 2.25 tyres



## gelfy666 (22 Oct 2019)

T2 Maxxis tyres, came fitted on my bike but I swapped them for magic Marys. 
Very good condition no holes or tears. Fitted for about 6 weeks. 
Collection from Telford area or I will post them if u cover the postage.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2019)

@fossyant


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2019)

dan_bo said:


> @fossyant



Got Minions on now, plus spare Ice Spikers and Nobby Nics in 27.5....


----------



## JanMarten (14 Nov 2019)

Hi,
Still available?
I'm in Ludlow. Weather permitting (hah) I'll ride up to collect or will arrange and pay for Hermes.
Regards,
Jan


----------



## JanMarten (14 Nov 2019)

Sorry. Size in title.


----------



## gelfy666 (17 Nov 2019)

Sorry no longer available


----------

